# HMS Ganges



## sunny100 (Nov 23, 2014)

Right, second site me and Mr Chow visited on Saturday, I've been here before but at night. Didn't go to well the last time, it involved a security guard, lots of running, falling over, being cornered in a forest, then climbing down a bramble cliff to escape.. but hey, all good fun! 
This time went a little smoother, however we couldn't find a way into the buildings. We did eventually find one but wasn't the most convenient of times - I'll explain later

History of the site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Ganges_(shore_establishment)

On with the photos!

On the way in, I know how heavily secured this site is, and they seem to be on the ball so we entered low and slow using the bushes for cover

DSCF0324 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0325 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0326 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0327 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0328 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0330 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

At this point, me and Mr Chow thought we were doing pretty well for ourselves, we'd walked around for half an hour, getting more confident and with no signs of security we headed closer towards the mast, and also the security building.

DSCF0332 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0334 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

DSCF0337 by lewisbellett, on Flickr



This building here however looked different, I just couldn't seem to place what it was..

DSCF0339 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


Then we noticed the new windows, blinds and the lights on inside, with someone moving around.. and we had been walking around right outside, needless to say we quickly ducked back past the windows and headed back the way we came.
Quietly Mr chow!

DSCF0341 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

It was at this next photo where we got spotted (our fault for wandering around in the open)
A guard came out of his door, looked at us for a second, before breaking into a full on sprint, me and Mr Chow did the same.

DSCF0342 by lewisbellett, on Flickr#

After running for 5 minutes looping the guard around and around the buildings/alley ways, me and Mr Chow hid behind some bushes and came to the conclusion we should stop smoking. This was also when we found a way into one of the buildings. We decided not to push our luck any further and head out, very quietly/sneakily I might add.

DSCF0344 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

We will be back for more of this site! Hope you enjoyed!

DSCF0346 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 24, 2014)

What a shame, I went in August and saw no security or sign of life at all allthough there were lights on in that building. My mates climbed the mast and we managed to get in the swimming pool. Keep trying, where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## decker (Nov 24, 2014)

Well that sounded like fun !


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol, sounds like a fun day out! Cheers for sharing the pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2014)

What an adventure! sounds like the 4 minute mile.


----------



## outkast (Nov 26, 2014)

look for the air raid shelters


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 27, 2014)

we did see a bunker type thing hidden away on the way on, might be that?didn't get a chance to look, we'll definitely have a look next time!thankyou guys


----------



## droofguy (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC from my time there way back in 1971 that building with people in looks like the Admin block, offices, Captains office etc,

The bunker, I think, was way down at the bottom of the site and was set up for an Emergency Disaster Control Room in the event of the russians dropping the bomb with direct phones to police, London, etc etc.

It wasn't all fun when I was there, bullying was rife and uncontrolled and a real shock for a 15 y o Mummy's boy the first time away from home but I made it through and there were good time, and a good time overall in the RN


----------

